# I escaped!!



## KathyandChanelle (Mar 5, 2013)

Hee, hee. While my mommy and daddy were at work and my human brother and sister were at school, I made a run for it! I was spayed last Thursday, and since then I've been in an x-pen in the house, right in the middle of all the action. Well, everyone left, and I got bored, so I hopped on top of my carrier and used the top of the x-pen to get on our couch. And away I went! I was having such a good time exploring and hanging out. I was even a good girl and didn't pee or poop anywhere (my litter box was in my x-pen). Eventually, my siblings came home from school and found me in their playroom. Oh well. It was fun while it lasted! Back to the x-pen to make me recover from surgery.


----------



## LakeCondo (Mar 5, 2013)

You are a lucky girl you didn't open your incision. Then you would have had to visit the vet again.


----------



## Tam O Ham (Mar 5, 2013)

heh heh. You showed dem! Nofing keeps a good bunny down. :run:


----------



## Cartoonist 35 (Mar 5, 2013)

well now you just got your self grounded...


----------



## Hkok (Mar 5, 2013)

Erslev here 
I normal don't boasting about myself (that much).
I do have a cage but it only for hay. I am out all the time but am not allowed in the office at night and in Mom and Dads bedroom when they sleep. 
Mom and Dads friends called me the most spoiled rabbit in Denmark hehe.


----------



## rabbit hutches 2u (Mar 11, 2013)

I once escaped from my pen too, although i was bursting for the toilet so i had to go, i dont think mummy and daddy were very pleased though especially as a pooped on their bed.


----------



## MILU (Mar 11, 2013)

Good job! But wait a little longer and I'm sure your patience will be appreciated and they'll reward you by letting you be free forever and ever!


----------

